# What are share porn sites?!



## hbgirl

I know this sounds stupid, naive, etc but are there well known sites online where people share porn?! This worries me--if I made tapes for husband (not really wanting to) he might have posted them somewhere?! How would I ever know?!


----------



## Grayson

There are quite a few different sites that are, basically, porn equivalents of YouTube. No way to know which (if any) he posted the videos to unless he left a trail in his browser history to give you a good starting point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbsolutelyFree

I'd say the most common are forums in which members will upload content to file-sharing sites like Rapidshare, Megaupload, etc and then post links in the forum. While there are some which do actually post amateur pictures/videos, the vast majority is ripped from DVDs or subscription websites. These are massive webforums with hundreds of thousands of members and thousands of posts per day, plus smaller forums with a membership activity level more like this forum.


Another common type of porn share site is peer-to-peer torrent sites. The story is the same as above, and I'd say that amateur pictures are even more rare here.


The last one is the tube sites as Grayson mentioned. These are gaining in popularity but I would say still don't account for too much of the porn-sharing traffic. On the other hand, probably amateur/user created content is more common here than on the other sites, though still vastly outnumbered by videos stolen from other sites or DVDs.


----------



## Markie

yes there are lots of sites like that....i guess you wouldnt ever know unless you saw it online yourself....this is why its best to never make any type of sex film for anybody....not even yourself....you never know who might find it or get ahold of it one day....


----------



## Lilyana

this is why i have a rule.... no nude photos of myself EVER.. and no video cameras in the bedroom...


----------

